# Hercus tool changer



## colinmuskett (Dec 1, 2018)

As you may have noted from my other posts my new,well new to me Hercus lathe has a q/c tool post. I would like to fit an auto tool changer.The chances of finding a Hercus one is unlikely so any suggestions for an alternative.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 1, 2018)

Are you looking for a turret tool changer rather than using a gang tool setup?


----------



## colinmuskett (Dec 1, 2018)

If I could find something suitable that would be an easy fit, I am the village idiot when it comes to CNC. We have a handicapped son who does odd bits for me but would like to be able to give him a bit more work and when I get this running he will be able to run it with a little help.
Thanks for your reply.
Colin.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 1, 2018)

If you have enough cross slide travel, a gang tool system is the easiest.  It's just a plate with a series of holes in it to mount tools and it bolts to the cross slide.


A turret tool changer would require getting into the electronics and software to drive it.  Might not be too bad if that option is available from the factory, but could be a nightmare if it's not.

Having said that, it might be possible to adapt a purely mechanical turret off of a turret lathe.


----------



## colinmuskett (Dec 1, 2018)

The Hercus has 4" of cross slide movement. I have been playing with a block of wood today trying different  positions and tool spacings. The qc tool post is in the wrong place for maximum tool numbers. I think I have cracked it I have a design that will give me 5 tools using 4 12 mm diameter holes and one 16 mm hole for a parting tool.
Thanks for the help.


----------

